
Sustainable Earth – A curated list of all things sustainable - biz84
https://github.com/bizz84/Sustainable-Earth
======
whistlerbrk
Already too political. Greenpeace's focus on GMOs is bordering on absurd.
Would recommend Cradle to Grave as a great book and primer on Sustainability.

~~~
biz84
Thank you for the feedback. Indeed I would like to keep politics out, however
with these things it's more like a scale of greys than black and white.

I believe some of the articles I included are informative for the general
public. I'm aware that opinion articles can be biased by the political views
of the authors - the reason for including them is that they may be easier to
digest and get the point across more easily than scientific publications.

As this is a crowdsourced effort I hope there can be a healthy discussion
about what should go in here and what shouldn't.

Also, one of the reasons for creating this is to showcase new innovative
products that may otherwise find it difficult to get traction / visibility.

~~~
dredmorbius
I would strongly suggest _not_ putting weight into accusations of political
bias. So long as the information presented has strong empirical support.

~~~
biz84
I have removed Greenpeace and 350.org. I'll try to keep politics out of this
as suggested.

~~~
dredmorbius
That's precisely what you _shouldn 't_ be doing.

~~~
biz84
Oh boy it's going to be fun maintaining this project.

~~~
diegoperini
Don't even think about having fun, unless you have empirical evidence that it
can be fun.

